# Theatre



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I was feeling boring, so what i did i played the amadeus movie and stood in front of the mirror. Then i imagined as if i was in theatre acting play. I ofcourse acted the role of herr mozart all the movie dialogues of all the scenes in which he appeared. I imagined if i had blonde hairs and also the byzantine dress adorned. Then when the movie was over, i felt that the english usage is very similar to my accent. Also very less part to be performed from herr mozart acting script point of view. As the movie is narrated through the eyes of antonio salieri so much of herr mozart acting is infact saved.

I was not in performing arts in school so i don't have that much knowledge. But its good to act.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

so i did mimic acting of der kommissar song....


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Well, there it is!


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

there it is meaning?


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I was studying music when i found this rock me amadeus karoake video. The picturization is funny as herr mozart is presented as an eccentric personality.





This song tells me that the old byzantine way of singing like english. Though falco johannes holzel gave his voice to sound as if an melody. But the real way i think to sing this song is to sound like gothic. So i try to murmur the words in my mind and hear my voice. The words then sound familiar and errors are limited. The assumed way of singing then 'rock me amadeus' is i feel in low pitched tone but sounding clear and also so as to good to hear.

Perhaps in the old theatres this voice was peculiar you know how a shrewd german englishman addresses himself?
This voice was of similar to herr mozart father leopold mozart, but then herr mozart himself was so full of character, so he must had been a singer himself...
like as if drunk, sour in voice but harsh in nature like commanding....
Ginger ale juice.
So herr mozart was king of chamberlain himself.


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

brianvds said:


> Well, there it is!


Old School...


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

A thought came to my mind...that i think what if herr mozart, antonio salieri, kappelmeister bono, count orsini rosenberg were not alike in characters and looks....but they seemed of the same time heritage like as if of the same family.


----------

